# Need recommendation on pipe wrench brand and sizes



## dogwood (Mar 18, 2010)

I'm installing 1-1/2 in steel pipe with my boiler and will be buying some new pipe wrenches. I like to have good quality tools that stand the test of time to work with. Could anyone recommend a quality brand of pipe wrenches? And what pipe wrench sizes would be appropriate for 1-1/2", 1" and 3/4" steel pipe? Is the Rigid brand sold at Lowes a good make for them? A building maintenance person at work recommended them. Lowes does sell a lot of second rate stuff so I'm suspicious of anything they carry. I would especially appreciate advice from any of you pros who use plumbing tools in your line of work. What brands do you buy and like to use? And do you prefer steel or aluminum handles? Thanks. 

Mike


----------



## juddspaintballs (Mar 18, 2010)

I have a Rigid pipe wrench and I'm very happy with it.  I've used it as a hammer more than once and it still works flawlessly.  I bought it from a local plumbing supply store, not Lowes, so take that for what it's worth.  I believe mine is the 14" straight pipe wrench, cast iron.


----------



## Singed Eyebrows (Mar 18, 2010)

Make sure it says Ridgid USA on it. These days good,old name USA companies are palming off China stuff. I don't know if Ridgid is doing this yet, Randy


----------



## rwh442 (Mar 18, 2010)

We use Rigid aluminum pipe wrenches at work.  Wow - what a difference from cast iron.  You can work with those aluminum wrenches all day.  The weight difference is amazing.


----------



## heaterman (Mar 18, 2010)

An 18" aluminum Ridgid is hard to beat for pipe less than 2" in diameter. If you can find a plumbing supply store they might carry Lenox brand tools which are also very good. Off the beaten path a bit is a German company called Rems that makes some really great piping tools. Some of their pipe wrenches are a different pattern than what people are used to but we have found in some cases they are easier to use than the traditional US style. Their channel lock pliers are far better than the Channellock brand found in most stores. Another very good piping pliers is Knipex.


----------



## dogwood (Mar 18, 2010)

Thank you all for the input. Looks like a Rigid eighteen inch aluminum pipe wrench is what I'll get. I'll make sure it's got the USA marking on it too. I'll keep my eye out for the other brands you mentioned too, Heaterman. I can't say I've ever seen them, but would like to. I'll see what the local plumbing supply outlet carries. I'll be googling Lenox, Rems, and Knipex momentarlily. Thanks again.

Mike


----------



## pybyr (Mar 19, 2010)

heaterman said:
			
		

> Another very good piping pliers is Knipex.



I've got a pair of Knipex parallel-jaw pliers and find them immensely useful for a tremendous range of tasks (not just plumbing); they won't do the job of a pipe wrench when you need to "bite into" a round piece of pipe, but for many other functions, they are like the best of all worlds of an adjustable wrench, a channellock, and a pipe wrench.


----------



## dogwood (Mar 19, 2010)

Knipex sure looked like good quality tools on the sites where I was looking, Trevor. You've got to love a good tool. I'll have to find some to check out. 

Mike


----------

